# Omnivores?



## Michael (Mar 4, 2005)

I suppose this is the only place to post this...

Has science carelessly thrown humans into the category of omnivores? Think about it...

In the perfect harmony of God's creation we were made herbivore or vegetarian. God then gave us permission to consume animals after the flood.

***The crucial difference though between us and other omnivorous creatures such as insects, rodents, swine, etc. is that we must first cook our meat or face sickness or death.***

Does this exclude us from the category? It definitely seems to warrant an asterisk. A rat can happen across some roadkill and have itself a pleasant lunch, but we would perish on such a regular meal if we did not roast or cook away the impurities. (This applies to fresh meat as well)

Also, we are told that God will one day restore his intended harmony and we will once again live without animal death for a meal. This seems to make us modified and temporary omnivores at very best. 

BTW, any chance of missing those burgers in heaven?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 4, 2005)

Jesus ate fish.

I like a good Wopper from time to time; Right off the grill!


----------



## Michael (Mar 4, 2005)

I suppose I should get it out of the way right now that my post is in no way trying to support vegetarianism over eating meat. It's a scientific question based on what we know from the Bible and human anatomy.


----------



## TimV (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Michael!!



> In the perfect harmony of God's creation we were made herbivore or vegetarian. God then gave us permission to consume animals after the flood.



The key word is "permission" and that's not the right word, exactly. In some cases it was manditory! Remember the Passover.


----------



## Michael (Mar 4, 2005)

Right you are, Tim. With the word 'permission' I was referring specifically to Gen 9:3...

"Every moving thing that lives shall be food for you. And as I gave you the green plants, I give you everything."

Of course, God later specified in great detail what was and what was not to be eaten by his people. That was, until Christ made all species clean.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 4, 2005)

Maybe He made us have to cook it because it tastes so good that way!

You do have an interesting point.


----------



## gwine (Mar 5, 2005)

Something to think about are the types of teeth that we have - molars to grind and incisors to bite and canines to rip and slash. Cats are strictly carnivores and have no molars. Raccoons have both molars and canines and are omnivores. Cows don't have canines - just molars and incisors - and are herbivores.

Just food for thought. 

p.s. I'm not a dentist so don't take my simple descriptions too literally - just noting the fact that there are different types of teeth and that they each serve different purposes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2005)

Hmmm, I'll have to chew on this issue...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 5, 2005)

I guess smilies are carnivores?


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> 
> 
> I guess smilies are carnivores?



Evidently pack hunters also


----------



## strangerpilgrim (Apr 1, 2005)

Does our cooking meat have something to do with understanding we have--given by God, of course--that the life is in the blood?


----------

